# Fight Promotion - Harlow 13th November 2010 - Amateur & Semi-Pro Fighters



## EarlWalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Ultimate Combat Trials

Website up soon.

Will Murley and Earl Walker will put on their first Live Show in Harlow on Saturday 13th November 2010.

Fights will be Amateur and Semi Pro - full rules available:

Amateur = No Head Shots

Semi Pro = No Head Shots on Ground - No Elbows or Knees to Head Standing

This is a starter show - only fighters who have NOT fought on a Pro show are allowed. For those with amateur experience, you must have 5 or less fights in order to qualify for inclusion.

More details to follow.

For info call Earl - 07872 620551 or Will 07875 824811


----------



## winter k (Jul 15, 2010)

hiya iv got no fight experience at all im hopin to get my first fight if you want details about me email me at [email protected] and ill get back to you or call me on 07977446633 THANX


----------



## collins_steven8 (Jul 18, 2010)

allrite mate ive got lots of training experiance in boxing and in muay thai but have never competed, wanting to start my mma carear were is the event ging to be held at my email is [email protected] if you want to contact me thanks


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

im up for this mate... my email is [email protected] ... thanks ryan


----------



## curtis420 (Aug 13, 2010)

alright mate im a semi pro mma fighter based in kent. lookin for my secound bout contact me if you can 07746545142 cheers. steve


----------



## Mjlowe (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to fight in November. Can you email me full rules for the semi pro bout please? I weigh 105kg and am 1-0-0 at amateur. ( however the amateur bout I took part in sounds like it used your semi pro rules).

Cheers mate, my email is [email protected]


----------



## bronx36100 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have no mma fight experience on paper, but am hungry for my first fight. I am from Slough and have experience in many martial arts and would be considered a welterweight as i would be fighting at 170 lbs confortably.

send me a message if you want any more info.


----------

